# New Trees - Fertilize or Wait?



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I just planted last weekend 6 thuja green giant arborvitae, all healthy 4-5' tall. Planted them in mixed clay/topsoil and have been watering every day, will be going to every other day soon so they search a little for water.

Are you in the camp of don't fertilize AT ALL the first year, or give a little to keep the soil healthy but wait for heavy N after year 1?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I'd probably give it a watering with a water soluble fertilizer high in phosphorus to help promote root growth and development. I'm thinking a miracle gro or similar with a high(er) middle number. After that I'd leave it alone until late summer/early fall and then throw some milo/oceangro (since you're in NJ) at it.

Others can dispute and overrule me on this, this is just what I'd do.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Okay, I have some Dr. Earth Root Zone starter fert, liquid, and mixed up a cocktail of that for them. It's got mychorrizae, 2-4-2 analysis, and I put 2oz/gallon and about 1 gallon per tree. So far they look pretty good!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

I'm going on year three with my green giants and I fertilize with holly tone twice a year per the garden centers recommendations. First year they didn't grow much, started out at around 5-6'. I planted 14 of them. Second year they grew maybe 2', this year I'd estimate some of them are approaching 10-11' already, they really have taken off so far this year with new growth on them.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Let them dig roots first year. Next year 12-12-12 in the spring. I have 4 green giants and they grow like crazy after year 2. Keep them wet.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

So far I've gone light on the fert, used the Root Zone liquid once. They are doing great. I setup a drip irrigation line on a timer and give the 6 of them 90 mins of water 1-2x weekly for the last month. The first 2 weeks it was daily, and in between was every other day. They are doing great.

Thanks for your suggestions. I have 14-14-14 and will give them a fair dose next spring.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Wolverine said:


> Let them dig roots first year. Next year 12-12-12 in the spring. I have 4 green giants and they grow like crazy after year 2. Keep them wet.


"The first year they sleep. The second year they creep. The third year they leap."

This goes for many trees, shrubs, perennials.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Darrell said:


> "The first year they sleep. The second year they creep. The third year they leap."
> 
> This goes for many trees, shrubs, perennials.


So true. My Green giants where very slow to establish in my clay soil. They are now in their third full season and are growing like crazy and look greener and healthier then ever. I've never fertilized them except for the excess fertilizer that gets splashed around them from the lawn. I keep a healthy layer of hardwood mulch on them to conserve moisture in the soil.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

When I planted a tree 2 years ago, the nursery advised no fertilizer the first year, but to give it 5 gallons of water every other day (the drill a hole in a 5 gallon bucket thing). Starting the second year, I was advised to apply 1 cup of 15-15-15 for every inch of trunk each Spring. It's the third year and so far, so good.


----------

